# What is fluff drying and how can I do it at home?



## Karene (Nov 8, 2008)

When I took my new puppy up to petco for her first puppy groom she came out wonderful and was so fluffy. I mean she was already fluffy in general but I asked them how they got her fur so poofy especially around her ears, it looked fantastic. They said it was a process called fluff drying and they didn't charge me for it but they said it took about an hour to do her entire coat that way.

Is there a way I can do it at home? Or would i need one of those heavy duty dryers they probably used?

Also is there much else to it? Or do any groomers here have other photos to show me like what a dog would look like fluff dried and one not fluff dried.

Sorry for the million questions!


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

We never called it "fluff drying" but where I worked we used a standard process that would be very difficult to replicate at home without professional equipment, that could really fluff up a dog. It starts by using a high quality shampoo that removes all the body oils from the coat. This is done with the help of a hydrosurge or other recirculating bathing pump that really gets down to the skin. Then using a high power dryer and a brush, usually a slicker brush, you go over the whole body and coat. The coat usually stands straight up and fluffy because it's so lightweight without the body oils. I used to love this part of my job- it felt so good to go from wet dog to dry fluffball right under my fingertips. For larger or thick coated dogs, it did usually take about an hour. Sometimes more! It looks like the hair around her ears, like most dogs, is a lightweight and wispier hair which stands easier.

They could be using a more involved process or it could just be that they use this term for blow drying vs. cage drying, which would not fluff a coat nearly as well.


----------



## Karene (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah that sounds about right, one of the girls said that she took a small slicker brush and would blow dry the hair and an angle and did it in small little sections until completely dry and didnt use the main cage drier at all. I'm not sure what shampoos they used, she's only 12/13wks old so probably just puppy shampoo maybe. I think they said they put some creme rinse on her as well. I've heard bad and good things about petco grooming but i'm very happy with the one here, she smells so good!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You can fluff dry her at home with a regular hair dryer, and a slicker or pin brush. I think the slickers work best, but some people prefer the pin brush. Just as was said, brush the coat in the opposite direction it grows, while moving the dryer _quickly_, back and forth over the area until dry. Be sure to use the dryer on warm setting, not hot, and use caution not to burn the dog. On a short coated dog like yours, I personally find a high velocity dryer to be much more efficient and faster than fluff dryer, and the effect is the same if not better IMO. However, HV dryers are expensive, and not practical for most pet owners to purchase.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> However, HV dryers are expensive, and not practical for most pet owners to purchase.



Unless you have two Standard Poodles! LOL And soon a Standard Poodle puppy girl (and growing show coat)!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh Poodleholic, I am SO jealous! I only have one standard (and an airedale) and I want to get a silver male standard too. My boy now is cream, and beautiful, but poodles are like chips...you can't have just one..I found a gorgeous silver puppy for a show home...but I just don't have time for conformation shows right now... Show coat huh? That is fun...You won't be using that K9II much once she's grown out..LOL Fluff drying, fluff drying, fluff drying...lolThey are so pretty in coat though..I wish I had never cut my boy down, even though I do like the German trim he is in now.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh yes, MPS (multiple poodle syndrome, for those who aren't poodle people) is pretty common, striking nearly everyone who has just one! LOL A friend has a silver male SPoodle, and he is just gorgeous!

This little girl is with the same breeder with whom I've been discussing getting a puppy from a planned breeding this coming Spring (providing the breeding TOOK, and there was a girl for me)! She is absolutely darling, SO fancy, and inky black! I wasn't thinking about a show girl, but . . . 

Here's her Mommy and Daddy: http://www.arispoodles.com/puppies.htm 

The puppy's AKC name is Aris Blue Skies Total Eclipse of the Heart, so I'm trying to come up with a call name (my first response when I saw her was Lucia (pronounced Lu *Chee* Ah), but not sure! I feel very fortunate to have met, and come to know this breeder, who is a cut above most, to say the very least. (Check out her website, I promise you'll be impressed!)

The German Trim is my favorite trim for my male, Beau, and the Miami for Maddy. I'm looking forward to growing coat, though a little nervous! Guess I'll need to invest in a stand dryer! (And learn to wrap and band!)


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

MPS, lol, my boss has 6 right now, but in the last year has had up to 8 at one time (plus when she had a liter with 4 boys). 

i used to work for petco, and they more than likely used a basic tearless shampoo and a creme rinse, both products are of the tomlyn brand (if you wanted to get your own). when i fluff dry, i make sure to really comb the dog in the tub, so the shampoo and coinditioner really get to the skin and on every hair. when i dry, i dry one section at a time, and make sure one section is dry before moving on from it. in a way, it straightens the hair. the hair also dries much faster this way. it helps to brush while drying the dog. a lot of groomers use stand dryers for this, b/c it is easier to brush the dog when you have a free hand.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh her poodles are just gorgeous! I love the blacks, but can't have a black because I use them in the grooming competitions, and the lighting is never good enough to really see well on black dogs. I Was looking for a silver when I got my cream boy, and I still want a silver. Growing show coat is alot of work, but they are SO beautiful. There's nothing like brushing thru 12 inches of headpiece hair..its SO cool. If and when I get another, its the continental for sure..and I might just grow Cash back out into it too. Its alot of work and upkeep, but I miss it. Wrapping and banding was hard for me to get at first, tedious, and took me along time..but after awhile, it was quick and easy. Products are important too, to help maintain that coat and keep it matt free and unbroken. I too like the German trim on boys..I think its the only "manly" cut. I did get tired of everyone making fun of him when he was in continetal. He loved it though. And everyone still calls him a girl in the german trim.  Here is the breeder I am looking at for a silver..
http://www.geocities.com/pinaforekennels/


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Graco22 - OMG, those Pinafore Poodles are absolutely devine! The silver 14-wk old show puppy under available is just scrumptions, I want to kiss that beautiful face! LOL 

I agree about the blacks - there is no lighting that works for me! LOL Even taking the grooming table outside, I have problems, but, I won't have to worry about it that much, because I won't be doing anything but shaving FF&T, and, of course bathing and brushing, etc. If she's anything like her other Poodles (who finished with CH before a year old, and many only shown 7 x), she'll be done within a year. I'd love to keep her in a Continental, but, only if I'm able to do it, as it would be cost prohibitive to have a professional groomer keep her up in that clip (& find one who knew how)! I learned to groom myself, not only because I was picky about proper bracelets and tails, and faces shaved with a #40 (which no groomer would do for me), it was costing me at least $180 every 4 weeks (plus another $20 for tip)! Thank Dog for the cordless Wahl Arco SE, which does a beautiful job on FF&T, and tummies, too! My breeder told me that if I could do faces and feet that well, the body would be a breeze! LOL (It WAS, and I couldn't believe I had waited so long to take the plunge.) I stopped by my old groomer's place to say hi (she adored my Maddy, who LOVES being groomed, and really misses grooming her), and was pleased by her compliments of my grooming efforts. I liked her well enough to NOT point out Maddy's bracelets, and say "see, THIS is the proper way to do them!" She always shaved too high up, but at least she stopped messing up the tail (also shaved too high), because I shaved the tail base (2 finger widths only) and shaped the tail BEFORE I dropped her off! LOL Now, I can only complain about myself! Otherwise, she did a beautiful groom, and I knew my Poodles were treated well.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Poodle, I hear you on getting your poodle's bracelets right. Many groomers don't have any experience with bracelets, or show trims, and they don't generally teach that in schools. I learned from a poodle handler. Correctly set bracelets can make or break a groom, and make a dog look much nicer than bad bracelets. Oh, and the tail....SO many shave them out WAY too far..a good guide is when the tail is pulled down flush with the dogs bum, generally, the shaved area should go NO further than the bottom of the dogs bumhole..

Actually, the continental (without the rosettes, which is historically correct) is easier than the German trim...I am struggling with the tail set, and the ears..not making him pinheaded..I am leaving tomorrow for Lexington, KY for a grooming show with hand on critiquing/overview of all the class dogs..So I am hoping I can get some useful info from the judges there. The continental was much easier..and once the pattern is set, its a breeze. You can also do a modified continental, and do a scissored topknot and neckline, rather than the spray up when she's done showing.  I would love to see pics of your poo's!


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Actually, shampoo doesn't have as much to do with it as a really good dryer. A BASIC blower will run you about $150 and if you really like the fluffy look? It's well worth the investment.


----------



## MaxwellsMommy (Jul 7, 2008)

Karene said:


> When I took my new puppy up to petco for her first puppy groom she came out wonderful and was so fluffy. I mean she was already fluffy in general but I asked them how they got her fur so poofy especially around her ears, it looked fantastic. They said it was a process called fluff drying and they didn't charge me for it but they said it took about an hour to do her entire coat that way.
> 
> Is there a way I can do it at home? Or would i need one of those heavy duty dryers they probably used?
> 
> ...


That is one beautiful Pyr you have there  

Dog dryers are really expensive.. but if your wallet can handle it, go for it. 

I have a Pyr... my friend and I tried to blow dry him one time... we both sat there with blow dyrers on him for a loooong time... then we blew a fuse. :-/ 
Needless to say, that thick Pyr coat was still soaked!

My Pyr, at 15 months old, weighs in at 120 pound or so. I take him to a self groom place. I pay about 20 bucks, give or take and do it all myself. I think that would be your best bet. Where I go, they supply the shampoo, conditioner, towels, nail clippers, ear cleaning solution and blow dryer. All you need to do is supply the dog


----------

